

Creature & Castles - HTML5 Game converted from iOS (disclaimer: I wrote it) - hiive
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hfpeacgpdnhofhebmincihdelcemhagd

======
vyrotek
I played to level 10 and enjoyed the game. I laughed a bit when I saw "You
were touched by a priest!" ...

------
hiive
I'm glad you liked it :D

